# My new lil grow room



## hero4u2b (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. I wanted to thank everyone for the input I was given regarding building a grow room. I am not a perpetual grower so I veg and flower in the same room/ half of a walk in closest and am looking forword to this next grow using a real flowering light verse's strickly CFL's Here are a few pics I thought I would share with you guys. The only other thing I think I may need is 2 portable walls. lined with mylar which I already have. I am thinking some kind of walls made of something just a bit stronger than cardboard but not thick as plywood. My cool tube is 600 watts. fan 424, carbon filter and for strickly veg I have 12 42 watt. real watters under a 6 inch round, opened a bit piece of galvanized ductwork.. If anyone thinks I might need something else.. feel free to comment. Thanks Hero


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking good h42

I would have used insulated duct work as this keeps the heat and noise down.


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 23, 2011)

You know.. first off I am surprised u could notice that. second I bought a box of it but it was hard to work with as far as snugging it up to the various connections with either clamps or fittings and I got pissed and threw it out. lol  Thanks thou for the comment. Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

I also recommend insulated ducting--not just for noise control, but it also keeps the heat contained.  The difference in temps between insulated and non-insulated duct can be substantial.

How big are you making the room?  It seems quite large now.


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 23, 2011)

I am putting in 2 portable walls. I think 3 and a half and 3 by a half is sufficient. What about you HG. Thanks for the idea regarding the 8 by 2 on the cielings.  Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2011)

I think that sounds like a great sized space.  You are going to love that 600!

I wouldn't connect the filter unless/until you need it.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like a good setup hero.  Im sure its gonna work out great.  And ya I would disconnect that filter till it was necessary


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2011)

For stiffer but light, mobile walls, you can buy either some of the 1/4" 4'x8' sheets of pannelling from home depot or lowes, or you can buy the styrofoam insulation sheets that are 4'x8' from the same place and tape them together with that reflective duct tape. If you have mylar for your walls already I would line the half pipe duct reflector with it for better reflection as that duct metal doesn't reflect very good.


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 23, 2011)

I didnt know that Hushpuppy Thanks, I am anxious to start ! The femmed seeds I already have are Barney's farm vanilla kush, green house's chemdog,3 nirvana papayas, 2 DNA genetics rocklock,  2 Barney's farm pineapple chunk and last but not least 2 of reserva privada's Confidentail cheese, I am thinking 6 plants in my roughfly 4 by 4 space.. maybe 4 not sure but come October I will be starting again. Thanks everyone. Hero


----------



## SensiStarFan (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi hero!
  I used to live in a place where I had some really big windows with screens, like 4x6 feet.  I took these window screens which were really light in weight and put mylar on the flat side using two-sided tape.  It made great portable walls that I could move around all over the place.  They worked out very well, the screens were firm enough that the mylar stayed flat.

-SSF-


----------



## hero4u2b (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey SensiStarFan. long time no see !Hope all is well w/u. Thats a gr8 idea.. I just dont have any large screens around. I am going to take a walk thru home depot soon and find something.. There is this board stuff.. used to hang things on in garages and whatnot.. it is a pressboard type of thing with wholes in it for hanging.. I was thinking something like that. lightweight but sturdy enough to stand on its own with a couple hinnges or corner brackets to keep 2 sides together and easy enough to move around like you said.. Good to see you back SSF.. Take care and Thanks  Hero


----------

